
Has BTC reached a local maximum at 5,000? - eternalvision
Like Dan Ackroyd&#x27;s character said in Trading Places, &quot;Now.&quot;
======
eternalvision
My other post predicting exactly how the top would play out was flagged,
because I'm not a fan of various shenanigans that sadly involve this website,
and made a controversial post to that effect.

------
subru
Bag holders will get smoked. The higher it went the more uninformed got on
board, many of which were invariably using leverage indirectly or otherwise.

Far cry from erlang dude telling me to mine BTC when it was still under a
buck. Something about a whistleblower who got away...

This game has been around for a long time. Once Goldman and others got
involved in earnest it was over. At least they've advised market makers and
the public that the buy range is below 2000. That's why I said it on my other
account; my chart analysis cooborates that support is way the fuck down there.

I'm still incorporating outside info in some form as it becomes applicable.
and it's applicable here..

Manage risk.

------
subru
If bounce try sell around 4400-4500. Keep in mind the main idea is still to
sell up to 5500, stop loss above

------
eternalvision
Currently above 4600, any takers?

------
NicoJuicy
Lol, no. The market cap is far away, there's just a dip. It will dip further
and then it will go up till 6 k

~~~
eternalvision
What does "Lol, no." mean? You seemed to have described a local maximum with
"It will dip further".

I'd speculate on selling 5k-5.5k which may have passed, or maybe not, and
buying below 2k depending on how the downtrend shapes up. My stop loss for
this single idea is from 5.5k-6k.

~~~
NicoJuicy
I sold eth on 390 ( top was 391), bought again at 370. Thought it was going to
dip < 300\. It only reached 320 or so

~~~
eternalvision
Why did you buy at 370 if you thought it was going to dip to 300?

It's going to drop further, Nico.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Yes, indeed. I thought it was already recovering :p

~~~
subru
At least you're not using leverage Nico.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Win some, lose some ;)

